# Calcular la Resistencia de Base de un Transistor



## blackpic (Dic 27, 2009)

Hola comunidad tengo una pequeña duda con respecto al calculo de una resistencia de base de un transistor bjt... En el circuito tengo que calcular R3 para que el transistor entre a su estado de saturacion...
Estos son los parametros que tengo...
Ib= 2mA; Vcc=24v; R2=11.6k; D1=13v
la duda la tengo por el diodo zener, ya que si no estuviera se que para buscar la resistencia seria R3=(Vcc-Vbe/Ib)-R2


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 27, 2009)

Hola.

R3 = (Vcc -Vz -Ib*R2 - Vbe)/ Ib

Pero, Vcc - Ib*R2 - Vbe es menor que 13V, esto quiere decir que el zéner nunca conduce, independientemente de valor de R3.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## blackpic (Dic 27, 2009)

Hola
Elaficionado yo tengo la siguiente ecuacion y revisando los resultado con la que me describes veo que ambas dan lo mismo...

R3=(Vcc-Vz-Vbe/Ib)-R2

yo pensaba que estaba equivocado. jejeje bueno veo que estaba en el camino...
gracias por todo amigo...


----------



## provotector (Nov 19, 2010)

Saludos! Mi intención es utilizar un BD139 para amplificar la salida de un PIC, es para este proyecto.

La HFE son 120, la he medido con el tester.

La intensidad de lo que quiero conectar son 58,6 mA. El tester me da un valor de 58.6 en la escala de 200mA, lo que equivale a 58.5mA, por favor, corregidme si me equivoco.







Ahora, he calculado la resistencia de base de esta forma:

*Ib* = Ic / Hfe = 58,6mA / 120Hfe = *0.488mA*

*R* = E / I = 4,3V / 0,0004888A = *8797,05*Ω (un valor normalizado es 8k8)

¿Alguien sería tan amable de decirme si los cálculos se realizarían de esta forma? Muchas gracias por vuestra gran ayuda.

EDITO: El pic me da 5V pero he puesto 4,3V por la caída de tensión que provoca supuestamente el transistor.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 19, 2010)

> ¿Alguien sería tan amable de decirme si los cálculos se realizarían de esta forma?



Mmm... con respecto a los cálculos...
creo que seria... 


5v.-.7v=4.3v/.0008A=5375Ohms

el .7v es la caida de voltaje del transistor.. por lo demas yo creo que esta bien...

tengo duda de porque si es de 120 el beta tomas 100...


----------



## provotector (Nov 19, 2010)

Tienes razón. Los cálculos no llevan los datos de las mediciones, porque los realizé a posteriori.

Ahora los he calculado correctamente, y teniendo en cuenta tus indicaciones:

*Ib* = Ic / Hfe = 58,6mA / 120Hfe = *0.488mA*

*R* = E / I = 4,3V / 0,0004888A = *8797,05*Ω (un valor normalizado es 8k8)

Creo que ahora, si que estarían correctos los cálculos. Gracias por todo.


----------



## loren (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola, los cálculos son correctos. Los 0.488 mA serán correctos, pero para asegurarte de que funcione con cualquier bd139, aumenta un poco la Ib. De todos modos, cuando esté funcionando comprueba con el polímetro de que el consumo a través del transistor es el mismo que cuando lo conectas directamente a la fuente.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## provotector (Nov 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias por vuestras amables respuestas. 

Con respecto a lo que dice lubeck sobre la caída de tensión que provoca el transistor, estoy algo confundido, ya que tal caída de tensión, todavía no se ha producido en la resistencia de base. Por tanto en los cálculos de dicha resistencia, ya no sé si debo usar los 5V que nos da el PIC o los 4,3V que sugiere lubeck.

¿Podéis aclararme por favor? Mil gracias.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 19, 2010)

> ¿Podéis aclararme por favor?



mira este link...
http://cromavideo.webcindario.com/DESCARGARCHIVOS/TUTORIALTRANSISTORES.pdf
creo que ahi lo menciona...


----------



## Hector Daniel (Nov 19, 2010)

tienes que hacer lo que dice lubeck, porque la caida base emisor un transistor en saturacion es de 0.7 a 0.8V dependiendo del transistor. 
 Asi que los calculos y el razonamiento estan bien.
Salu2s


----------



## loren (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola, tienes que restarle los 0.7 voltios que aproximadamente caerá en la base-emisor. Esos 0.7 voltios se van a producir en la unión base-emisor, sí o sí. Entonces cuando haces el cálculo para saber la resistencia de polarización de base, tendrás que hacerlo con la alimentación menos esos 0.7 voltios y esa será la caída de tensión que se producirá en dicha resistencia. La tensión de alimentación será igual, a la caída de tensión en la resistencia de base más, la caída de tensión que se produce en la unión base-emisor. Vcc=(Rb*Ib)+Vbe. Así que tendrás que calcularlo como te ha dicho lubeck.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## provotector (Nov 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda! La verdad estoy muy agradecido.

Al finál el resultado me ha quedado así, teniendo en cuenta los consejos de loren y lubeck:

*Ib* = Ic / Hfe = 58,6mA / 120Hfe = *0.488mA*

*R* = E / I = 4,3V / 0,0005A = *8600*Ω (un valor normalizado es 8k6)

Sin embargo, al realizar la prueba con Proteus (y también físicamente en protoboard) el resultado no ha sido bueno.






Como puede verse, el transistor no entra en saturación, ya que debería haber 0V entre emisor y colector. Otro detalle es que a la lámpara deberían llegarle 12V y encenderse, cosa que no ocurre.

¿A qué puede deberse este fallo si la resistencia de base es la correcta? Muchas gracias por todo. Un saludo.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 19, 2010)

> ¿A qué puede deberse este fallo si la resistencia de base es la correcta?


la resistencia de la base puede ser correcta pero la carga en el colector no...

pon una resistencia de 1k en serie con el led... y recalcula la resistencia base...

Corriente ec=0.012

0.012/100=0.0012

4.3/.0012=3k8

con una resistencia de 1k en la base te satura bonito!!!


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 19, 2010)

hola estuve viendo la situacion y hay que tomar en cuenta los parametros de los componentes en el simulador fijate en la resistencia de la lampara yo lo cambie y funciona activa la lampara.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 19, 2010)

Jejejej... es una lampara jejej...

perdon por mi comentario anterior.... pense que era un led!!!

nuevamente perdon.... no se entiende bien que es lo que necesitas una tira de leds o una lampara...
no es lo mismo...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 20, 2010)

Tenés que tener en cuenta para los cálculos algunos detalles. La hfe que mide el tester es *en un punto de trabajo*, es una prueba estática, y la hfe varía en función de la corriente que circula por el colector.
Te adjunto las curvas para un BD139 de TI.
Además, mirá también la curva de tensión CE en saturación, vas a ver un detalle importante: Ic=10 Ib o Ic=20 Ib.
Si la resistencia de base la calculás para que la máxima corriente que circule es igual al consumo, es probable que obtengas algo así como 2 resistencias en serie con lo cual la tensión CE será de 1/2 de la alimentación.
Para este tipo de aplicaciones (conmutación), es mejor que la corriente que base so sobre y no fa falte


----------



## loren (Nov 20, 2010)

Hola, como te han dicho, tienes que tener claro cuáles son los componentes a utilizar, ya según eso, todo variará. En función de lo que quieras tendrás que tener en cuenta alimentaciones y demás. Mi consejo, ve dando detalles de lo que tienes y lo que quieres conseguir. En función de eso, todos estaremos gustosos de ayudarte en lo que podamos.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 20, 2010)

Asegúrate de que satura; pon un R de 1K5 y listo.
En cualquier caso la Rb se redondea a la baja pra que Ib suba.


----------



## provotector (Nov 20, 2010)

Voy a daros todos los datos posibles:

*Pic:* 16f628A.
*Transistor:* BD139 NPN con una HFE de 120
*Barra  de leds:* 12 Leds RGB 5050 SMD Ánodo común 12V. 58,6mA es lo que  consumen al encender cada uno de sus colores. Las pruebas las realizo  con solo un color.

Gracias a todos, *ya he conseguido que el  transistor entre en saturación.* Ahora lo que pasa, es que no entra en  corte, es decir, la tira de LEDS se queda siempre encendida.

Yo  lo que quería era que la tira de leds se encendiese o apagase, en  función de la salida del PIC, que varía entre 0.03V y 4.99V. Con 0.03V  en la R-base, permanecen encendidos los LEDS, solo se apagan, si  directamente suelto el cable que va desde el PIC a la R-base, es decir  le llegan 0V.

Si quito el transistor, y coloco directamente un  solo led a la salida del PIC, si que se atenúa en función de la tensión  que le da el PIC.¿Como puedo obtener esa regulación en la barra de LEDs  por medio del BD139?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 20, 2010)

> ¿Como puedo obtener esa regulación en la barra de LEDs por medio del BD139?



busca información acerca del de modulacion de ancho de pulsos PWM

pon un push up o pull down al puerto del pic... de 4k7 
la resistencia de la base del transistor ponla de 1k

sube el archivo dsn de proteus que estas utilizando si tienes dudas de como...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 20, 2010)

Creo que el circuito de este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/encender-progresivamente-led-ldr-45281/#post386218 te puede servir.
Es un regulador de corriente manejado por tensión.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 20, 2010)

Mmmm... 

Creo que eso no funcionaria o si black Tiger???

entiendo que lo que pretende es que con un microcontrolador controlar la intensidad del led, pero los microcontraloderes tienen salidad digitales... por lo que la manera de variar la intensidad solo es mediante ancho de pulsos  o utilizar tu esquema y un potenciometro digital no???
estoy en lo correcto, o como se acoplaria el esquema que propones al micro??'


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 20, 2010)

Efectivamente, esos pequeños micros, tienen un PWM para generar salidas analógicas (luego de un filtro), esa tensión generada, se aplica como tensión de control. Y digo hacerlo así porque ya que la tensión una vez que está conduciendo el LED no varía mucho, con un control de corriente es más simple controlar el brillo proporcionalmente. Si fuera una aplicación de alta potencia, habría que replantearlo, pero aquí no creo que sea necesario. Espero que se entienda lo que digo (y no estar equivocado ), cualquier cosa, aclaro más.

Edito: La tensión de control, entraría en la base de Q2


----------



## lubeck (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok...

Yo ya entendi la idea.... si era mas o menos lo que estaba pensando yo...


----------



## provotector (Nov 20, 2010)

Bueno ante todo agradeceros a todos la gran ayuda prestada. Ya he conseguido que todo funcione perfecto.

El problema era muy simple. No había puesto en común las masas del PIC (5V) y de los LEDS (12V) ya que utilizaba fuentes por separado. Ha sido juntar un par de cables y listo.

De nuevo mil gracias por vuestra amabilidad y por prestarme parte de vuestro tiempo. ¡Un saludo a todos!

Por cierto lubeck, muy bueno tu avatar XD! Me ha pasado mil veces (aunque el pic no me ha llegado a explotar en la cara todavía )


----------



## fabio1 (Nov 30, 2013)

hola a todos le queria preguntar como se puede calcular la resistencia de la base para un tip41,a este lo quiero controlar mediante un microcontrolador....es para controlar un motor paso a paso...
pd:si me dan informacion seria de gran ayuda para mi aprendisaje


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2013)

Esa resistencia se calcula desde 2 ángulos distintos.

1) La corriente de base necesaria para pasar el transistor a "Saturación" con la corriente que consume la bobina de tu motor.
Para esto necesitas conocer la corriente de las bobinas, a la tensión de trabajo y la corriente necesaria para saturar el transistor

2) La máxima corriente que puede entregar el microcontrolador en sus salidas


----------



## fabio1 (Nov 30, 2013)

miren este es de donde lo saque...tambien subo el motor a utilizar 
pd:la corriente de salida de un microntrolador es de 150mA a 200mA,esto depende del puerto


----------



## seaarg (Dic 1, 2013)

fabio1, si hablas de un PIC, no sera 15ma y 20ma?

El calculo que suelo hacer es ver en el datasheet el valor HFE medio del transistor y dividir la corriente que utiliza lo que quiero "mover" por ese valor. Esa seria aprox la corriente en base que tenes que tener.

Asi lo aprendi pero aclaro que no estoy seguro si es del todo correcto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2013)

seaarg dijo:


> fabio1, si hablas de un PIC, no sera *15ma y 20ma*?


Yo creo que eso es correcto 


> El calculo que suelo hacer es ver en el datasheet el valor HFE medio del transistor y dividir la corriente que utiliza lo que quiero "mover" por ese valor. Esa seria aprox la corriente en base que tenes que tener.
> 
> Asi lo aprendi pero aclaro que no estoy seguro si es del todo correcto.


Esto también está bien.
Pero, puede que la combinación resistencia + HFE consuma del micro mas de lo que este puede entregar.
Aquí aplico la segunda opción que comenté antes, calculo la resistencia como para que limite la corriente que pudiera entregar el micro a valores seguros.


----------



## fabio1 (Dic 1, 2013)

voi entendiendo un poco...miren aca subo la foto de la formula para calcular la resistencia 
me quedaria algo asi 
(5-0,7)/(0,5/15)=129ohm es correcto???



parece que me equivoque en la corriente que voi a utilizar,ahi tengo que colocar la corriente de motor a utilizar??

me quedaria algo asi 
(5-0,7)/(0.2/15)=322,5 ohm 

digamen si me equivoco, los errores me hacen aprender


----------



## seaarg (Dic 2, 2013)

Voy a plantear el problema con datos:

Viendo la foto de tu motor, es de 24v 0.2A, a fines practicos, voy a tratarlo como si fuera 0.4A por bobina (mejor que sobre y no que falte)

En el datasheet del TIP41 tenemos este dato en HFE: Para Ic 3A un hfe (ganancia) minimo de 15 y maximo de 75, tomare 30 como valor para mis cuentas.

Entonces: 0.4A / 30 = 0.014 A

Esa es la corriente de base que necesitaras.

V = I x R o sea 5v = 0.014A x R o sea 5 / 0.014 = 357 ohms Valor comercial cercano 330 ohms

En teoria, con una resistencia de 330 ohms de base va a funcionar bien. Probalo y fijate que el motor se mueva bien y si usas PIC, usa el puerto B (20ma)

Sin embargo, si de mi dependiera, yo usaria un transistor darlington, como el TIP120, con una resistencia de 4K7 en base, ya que el TIP41 es un poco duro para moverlo. O sino, pondria un transistor driver como el BC327 entre el pic y el TIP.

Repito, probalo, porque yo tiendo a ser exagerado (pesimista) en los valores y quiza funcione perfecto


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 2, 2013)

Amigo,aunque pueda resultar mas costoso, conviene utilizar algun predriver o driver, para asi no exigir a dicho puerto. Por ejem, ULN20XX, o utilizar algun arreglo de varios transistores.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 27, 2016)

Que tal muchachos, pueden indicarme como calcular la resistencia de base para un Tip 152 y un diodo zener para un regulador fijo de 40v. Todo esto para reducir el voltaje de 170v a 40v.

El voltaje de entrada son 170v y el voltaje de salida son 40v a 2amp, veo las fórmulas de arriba pero no es el mismo circuito, el mío sólo tiene 1 resistencia. La duda es con R1. Les agradezco mucho su respuesta. Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 27, 2016)

Te pusiste a pensar en la potencia disipada por el tr regulador?? vas a tener 130V de diferencia con 2A circulando, tendrías la modica suma de 260W!!! como vas a enfriar al pobre tr??


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 27, 2016)

Pensé que se podía solucionar con un buen discipador y la potencia de la resistencia de base.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 27, 2016)

Hola.

 No es buena idea usar el voltaje de la res eléctrica.
 Es peligroso, usa un transformador.

 Chao.
 elaficionado.
 Nota: TIP152 es de 80W y el transistor del circuito va a disipar 260W.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 27, 2016)

ok, me parece bien. Ya lo entendí, aún así, me pueden decir como calcular la resistencia de base para el zener?, supongan que el voltaje de entrada son 56 volts y necesito 40 y 2 amperes en la salida. Había visto que el TIP152 era de 350v y 5 amp.


----------



## luismc (Sep 27, 2016)

blackpic dijo:


> Hola comunidad tengo una pequeña duda con respecto al calculo de una resistencia de base de un transistor bjt... En el circuito tengo que calcular R3 para que el transistor entre a su estado de saturacion...
> Estos son los parametros que tengo...
> Ib= 2mA; Vcc=24v; R2=11.6k; D1=13v
> la duda la tengo por el diodo zener, ya que si no estuviera se que para buscar la resistencia seria R3=(Vcc-Vbe/Ib)-R2



Cuando el transistor está en SAT suponemos VCESAT=0 (aunque no llega a cero lo suponemos por comodidad) y la corriente por R de colector vale 
ICSAT = 24/1k175 = 20,43 mA

Suponiendo una Beta de 100, la corriente de base vale:
IBSAT = ICSAT / 100 = 0,2 mA

Yendo desde VCC hasta tierra tenemos:
24 = 0,2*11k6 + 13 + 0,2 R3 + 0,7

Despejando R3:

R3 = ( 24 - 0,2*11k6 - 13 - 0,7) / 0,2 = 39k9 

Que es el valor de resistencia máxima para que el transistor esté en SAT.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 27, 2016)

Mas allá de los calculos, tenes que ajustar el valor de la resistencia basandote en la corriente que necesitan los zener para funcionar, la corriente de base al lado de la de zener es menor, de esa manera sumas ambas corrientes y te aseguras que los zener funcionaran bien y la base tendrá su polarización asegurada.

Si no queres derretir el tr podes usar una resistencia como junt para bajarle un poco el trabajo al tr, igualmente la resistencia se va a calentar.


----------



## luismc (Sep 27, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Mas allá de los calculos, tenes que ajustar el valor de la resistencia basandote en la corriente que necesitan los zener para funcionar, la corriente de base al lado de la de zener es menor, de esa manera sumas ambas corrientes y te aseguras que los zener funcionaran bien y la base tendrá su polarización asegurada.
> 
> Si no queres derretir el tr podes usar una resistencia como junt para bajarle un poco el trabajo al tr, igualmente la resistencia se va a calentar.



Supongo que este es el típico problema de clase donde ese tipo de cosas no se tienen en cuenta ya que de lo que se trata es de afianzar los conceptos y se pasan por alto esos detalles que en la práctica podrían hacer el circuito inviable.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 27, 2016)

Creo que el amigo de arriba contestó el primer post, bueno... para sergiot: 
por aquí leí que para calcular la resistencia debes calcular la corriente Ic al menos 10 veces mas que la Ib, entonces, entiendo que la Ib que necesito son 200mA, entonces calculé esa corriente para el zener del transistor, como si la base del transistor fuera la carga.
Vin 56v
Vout 40v
Izener 200mA
Me da una resistencia de 47.62 ohms a 5.38w de discipación.
Que piensan?


----------



## opamp (Sep 27, 2016)

Hola blues, como estás aprendiendo, también puedes colocar un transistor par Darlington, como el típico TIP142, tiene un beta de más de 2000( más de dos mil ), para los 2A (2000mA) solo necesitas una Ibase=IC/B: 1mA , si le pones algo más no hay problema,(1.5mA,...2mA,....).
Puedes regular 40V/2A, con un zener y una resistencia de menor potencia.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 27, 2016)

Muchas gracias por responder. Entonces si sólo le pongo un simple diodo zener con una resistencia de 220 ohms, me entregría un poco mas de 35mA como corriente de base. Y esto me daría los 2 amp que necesito en la salida.


----------



## opamp (Sep 27, 2016)

Así de simple no es, si le pones R:220 Ohms , circula 50V-40V / 220 Ohms = 45.45 mA aprox, si jala 2A , por la base jalaría 1mA, entonces por el zener el resto 44.45mA y la potencia del zener te dá como 1.8W, si el V es 56V sube I y se incrementa las potencias de la R y el Z. Si aumentas R a 1KOhms a 2.2K te iría mejor.

P.D. : cómo te advierte Elaficionado, utiliza trafo.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 27, 2016)

Bien, esto es lo que hice. Quería usar este arreglo como una especie de fuente "resistiva" con un transistor para ahorrarme un transformador que ya compré y que me costó un ojo de la cara, pero en vista de que sería una de esas soluciones que no sirven, opto por usar el transformador. Pero no quise dejar pasar la oportunidad de conocer la fórmula para la resistencia de base.


----------



## opamp (Sep 27, 2016)

Compraste un trafo de 40Vac, para obtener 40VDC, algo alto, por eso llegas hasta 56Vpico. Con 36Vac más que suficiente, y aún más comercial y por lo tanto más económico es uno de 12Vac y realizas un triplicador de voltaje que te daría un Vpico de 49Vmax aprox y luego lo bajas a 40V. Por conservación de potencia tu trafo debe ser superior a 40V X 2 A 80W, pongamos 100W para que no se queje.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 27, 2016)

Si exactamente. Bueno, ya no explicaré mas, porque entre mas explicaciones doy, mas se enreda la cosa, jaja. Pero es cierto. De alguna manera gracias por la explicación, lo mismo puede aplicar para un transistor MOSFET?, tienen un tipo de "beta" o algo así ??.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 28, 2016)

Si, tiene "o algo así" pero no tan sencillo.
Es una expresión exponencial en la que se relaciona Vgs con Id


----------



## sergiot (Sep 28, 2016)

Con el mosfet te vas a complicar la vida, aún mas de lo que ya la tienes, si queres usar un mosfet lo podes hacer de forma conmutada, es una forma de disminuir el calor generado ya que la reducción de la tensión se logra por valor medio de cada ciclo, controlando ese duty cicle se consigue el valor de tensión.

Para que tengas una idea aprox, si la tensión de CC de por ejemplo 12V la conmutas a una frecuencia por ejemplo 100Hz y los ciclos son 50% del tiempo en 12V y el otro 50% en 0V, el valor medio de esto resulta en 6V, todo esto teorico, no. y al trabajar en las zonas de saturación y corte, la potencia es mucha mas baja.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 28, 2016)

Bien, aquí ya me estás hablando de una fuente conmutada entiendo. Es justo lo que necesito, pero por lo que me dicen es muy difícil hacerlas. Estoy tratando de comprender lo básico sobre los transistores, pero en serio que se me complica la acción, hice un simple circuito destellador 555 con un transistor para una tira de Leds y no prendía bien. Le faltaba corriente, aunque estaba en corte saturación, variaba la resistencia de base y funcionaba a medias. Funciona, pero no me gusta como. Lo chistoso fue que en la placa perforada funcionó bien, y en el pcb ya no. Ahora estaba tratando de conectar un Led de potencia, y entre pruebas y pruebas gasté algo de billetes. Es frustrante que haces un cálculo y vas por los transformadores y no te entregan la corriente.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 28, 2016)

Bien, si ya has experimentado con eso la cosa puede mejorar, no creo que el problema sea por el simple hecho de cambiar el valor de una resistencia, pero puede serlo.

Cuando se hace algo conmutado, una de las cosas a tener en cuenta es la frecuencia de trabajo, cuanto mas alta la frecuencia mejor es el "filtrado", es decir, de esa señal cuadrada que sale de la conmutación se necesita rectificarla y convertirla en continua por medio de filtrado, si la frecuencia es baja y la demanda de corriente, sumado a un pobre filtrado, puede provocar que en el ciclo de apagado (tensión 0V) el filtro es el encargado de "entregar" la energía que almacenó en el ciclo encendido (tensión +VCC), cuando eso sucede el rendimiento es pobre, puede que con poca demanda de corriente funcione bien, pero al pedir mas corriente la cosa cambia.

En casos asi se sube la frecuencia de conmutación, asi el tiempo apagado es mas corto y la energía almacena en el filtrado alcanza para mantener el nivel de tensión.

Es verdad que es mas complejo el desarrollo de un sistema así, pero el rendimiento es mejor una ves logrado el propósito.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 28, 2016)

Es cierto. Lo ví en un circuito sencillo. Transformador 5 amp, puente 6 amp, cap pequeño y la fuente sólo entregaba 1.3 amp o menos, cambié el cap por uno de 2200uF y entregó el amperaje que necesitaba. Sólo pruebas sencillas.


----------



## opamp (Sep 28, 2016)

Para eso que mencionas existe cálculos, aquí en el Foro los encuentras, aunque ya lo debes saber, estás desde el 2010.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 28, 2016)

Pues a decir verdad, sólo he visto las de audio, para las otras sencillas, he visto poca información concreta y hay como 250,000 opiniones así como experimentos de fuentes funcionando a la perfección y de todas esas voy viendo y probando algunas que me parecen bien. Si tienes algún link, pásamelo para poder ir aprendiendo mas. O cálculos. me gustó esta publicación porque en un inicio "el aficionado" dió información concreta de como solucionar el problema con un par de fórmulas, por eso pregunté aquí, luego tu y los demás me proporcionaron otra información también concreta, y así voy resolviendo dudas.

Sabes, contestando a tu pregunta anterior, en realidad compré un transformador de 15v a 5 amp, entonces por qué pregunté por voltaje de 40v?. bien.
tengo 4 leds de 10w, estoy programando todo para que cada uno de ellos consuma 960mA, hice varios experimentos con ellos en serie y paralelo, con diferentes transformadores, y lamentablemente lo mas que alcancé fueron 600-800mA, me dí cuenta que los transformadores no estaban abasteciéndome la corriente que decía ahí, luego pensé en hacer algún tipo de fuente capacitiva o resistiva, la capacitiva requería capacitores de 21uF de poliester, como no los conseguía mas que en EEUU, usé 2 de 10uF en paralelo, pero al momento de conectarlos hice una chispa y se quemó el led, no quise arriesgar otro led pues cada uno me cuentan 5.5 usd, así que nunca supe si fue la chispa o el arreglo lo que lo mató, o las 2 cosas, después de mil intentos, mandé a hacer 1 de 15v con 5 amp, en lugar de 1 de 40v y 2 amp. Luego vi lo caro que me costó y pensé en usar una fuente resistiva, con un transistor para adaptar la corriente del led. Pero me doy cuenta por lo que me dicen que no funcionará. Sólo queda usar el transformador que ya probé y funciona a la perfección o hacer una fuente conmutada, y creo que estoy muy lejos de lo segundo. Desde el inicio quise usar el transformador, pero nunca abastecieron la corriente, compré dos, me costaron 15usd cada uno, y al final, los 2 nuevos me costaron 12,50 cada uno mas 20 usd de gastos de envío. Leo que por aquí todo mundo construye sus transformadores, el amigo RAAL me proporcionó todo lo necesario para construir una bobinadora, y estoy en eso, pero lleva tiempo aprender a embobinar, incluso a programar, grabar, etc los pics. Así que cuando pregunto algo.... bueno...odio parecer un tonto...aunque lo sea, jaja.


----------

